# Alaska - July 10th 2017



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Valdez Saltwater Adventures - highly recommended. No monsters but, we managed 588Lb's of fillets for the 6 of us. Halibut, Lingcod, Yellow eye/rock fish and black bass

great time and hope to make it back next year


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

That's a killer day man. I'm just wondering one thing, how many people were on the boat or was it an over night trip?


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Abel said:


> That's a killer day man. I'm just wondering one thing, how many people were on the boat or was it an over night trip?


WE had 6 in our group, plus the captain and 1st mate and this was a 2 day trip. We ran out some 90 miles and stayed out until mid day of day two.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok, that's what I figured, didn't make sense when I started counted fish at first. nice haul man.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

spendit said:


> Valdez Saltwater Adventures - highly recommended. No monsters but, we managed 588Lb's of fillets for the 6 of us. Halibut, Lingcod, Yellow eye/rock fish and black bass
> 
> great time and hope to make it back next year


Alaska is cool. I was there last in 2015 and can't wait to go back.

Good catch!


----------

